# Subwoofers in a tower cabinet



## thehoj (Oct 1, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a modest subwoofer that comes in more of a tower cabinet? (rather than cube) Something tall and narrow I'm thinking.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

There aren't many commercial subwoofers that fit this criteria. The only ones I can think of, are the SVS Cylinder subs. 

If you're interested in DIY however, you can actually take advantage of a "tower" shape to make a transmission line tuning.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Large Array. http://www.vmpsaudio.com/subwoofers.htm


----------



## jkrueger (Jan 19, 2009)

Rythmik F25.


----------



## stump (Sep 14, 2011)

thehoj said:


> Can anyone recommend a modest subwoofer that comes in more of a tower cabinet? (rather than cube) Something tall and narrow I'm thinking.


If your after tall and narrow,VAF (Adelaide)have just released a Platform Sub which looks like a coffee table but can be used upright.I just go a pair yesterday but being new to subs I have a lot of tinkering to do.They are 350 watt.


----------



## stump (Sep 14, 2011)

thehoj said:


> Can anyone recommend a modest subwoofer that comes in more of a tower cabinet? (rather than cube) Something tall and narrow I'm thinking.


If your after tall and narrow,VAF (Adelaide)have just released a Platform Sub which looks like a coffee table but can be used upright.I just go a pair yesterday but being new to subs I have a lot of tinkering to do.They are 350 watt.


----------



## BillCinLR (Sep 24, 2009)

CHT 10.2

http://www.chasehometheater.com/ind...roduct_id=76&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=112

Bill C


----------



## thehoj (Oct 1, 2011)

Now this is exactly what I was thinking of.
Thanks for the link!



BillCinLR said:


> CHT 10.2
> 
> http://www.chasehometheater.com/ind...roduct_id=76&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=112
> 
> Bill C


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Apologies, I passed right over the 'modest" qualifier. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

If you were willing to DIY you could build my Tower Sub for roughly $200-$250. Should blow the doors off of similarly priced commercial offerings. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/48371-tower-sub-rev-1-tangband-w8-740p.html Beefy 8" driver, 240W rms plate amp, simulated anechoic -3dB point of 29Hz -- "usefull response" in-room to 20Hz, easy. Cross at 100Hz or below.


----------

